# Need Book



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm trying to find a good book after finnishing battle for the abyss,
someone tell me a good book to get besides the gg series, eisenhorn, or cain!!!!!!!:headbutt:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

If you want a non 40k fantasy book - anything by David Gemmell.

Gone Beyond the Gate but never forgotten!!!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

you read orc king (drizzt) yet or the sellswords trilogy (Artemis Entreri)? both of them are VERY good i couldnt put them down if i tried!!!:good::good::good:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

The Ultramarine series by Graham McNiell. Awesome adventure/action stories that don't end as depressingly as the rest of 40k fiction out there.


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> you read orc king (drizzt) yet or the sellswords trilogy (Artemis Entreri)? both of them are VERY good i couldnt put them down if i tried!!!:good::good::good:


I've read 2/3 of the sellswords trilogy and havn't read any of the hunters blades so can't read orc king!!!

Ultramarines....mm don't know they have a pole up their ass usually...not my style, plus I'm kinnda lookin' for a stand-alone so I don't get addicted to yet another series:grin::grin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

storm of iron? u prolly read lord of the night :grin: ancient blood, defenders of ulthuan. thats all i can think of for now u should read the hunters blades though theyr great


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Dark Apostle is very good if you haven't read it. The Blood Angels Omnibus is also very good (I know you said stand alone but this is short enough that I'll include it). Um I enjoyed Let the Galaxy Burn which is a compilation of short stories so that's something you could pick up and drop whenever reading a story at a time.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> If you want a non 40k fantasy book - anything by David Gemmell.
> 
> Gone Beyond the Gate but never forgotten!!!


Definitely second this. Some of the best fantasy out there. The man was a Legend. Morningstar would be one of my favourites, or the post-apocolyptic John Shannow series (which can be bought in an omnibus, so counts as stand alone.)

As for GW novels, there aren't a whole lot of them that stand alone, so I'd go with the Ciaphus Cain novels if you haven't already.You don't necesarilly have to read them in order. Some light relief from the gloom of the Heresy.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

In a 40K setting; Deathworld, Lord of Night, or any of the Space Wolf novels. If you want to try fantasy; any of the Felix and Gotrek novels or the Blackheart series. For non warhammer world, I tend to like Raymond E. Feist's writing or Terry Goodkind. Oh, I almost forgot; ANY of the Star Wars Republic Commando books.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

mgtymouze said:


> I tend to like Raymond E. Feist's writing or Terry Goodkind.


Excellent choice! Kinda went to shit after Darkness at Sethanon, but Magician (his first) in my opinion is the finest heroic fantasy novel out there, and it stands on its own. It's not necessary to read any of the others that come after it. LotR doesn't even come close.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=15250


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Excellent choice! Kinda went to shit after Darkness at Sethanon, but Magician (his first) in my opinion is the finest heroic fantasy novel out there, and it stands on its own. It's not necessary to read any of the others that come after it. LotR doesn't even come close.


I agree but after the empire books, he picked up again. The Silverhawks series is good as well as the Krondor series.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

mgtymouze said:


> I agree but after the empire books, he picked up again. The Silverhawks series is good as well as the Krondor series.


I've read them all, out of loyalty I suppose, but they've never come close to the first three. I think he needs to move to some new, more original material.The phrase "flogging a dead horse" when it comes to Midkemia springs to mind.

Also, another title sprang to mind, Ender's Game, by Orson Scott Card. One of my favourite sci-fi novels.


----------

